# Martell 240mm Gyuto with Stefan Keller Wa Handle



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

*This one is available in stock ready to go! *:cool2:

Here's my first (finished) wa handled gyuto. I installed a Stefan Keller "Off The Shelf" handle (in bird's eye maple & blackwood) on this one and I like the results. 

This has to be the thinnest ground knife I've done so far so if your thing is a laser wa with a flattish profile then this should fit the bill well. To whomever buys this one, please be careful when handling it, she's crazy sharp and looking to bite. :spiteful:

Please see *Dave Martell 240mm Gyuto with Stefan Keller Wa Handle* for details.

Thanks!


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## obtuse (Jan 14, 2012)

very nice, the surface finish seems to be getting better and better.


----------



## Iceman91 (Jan 14, 2012)

I need to make room in my budget for that. Totally awesome


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks awesome! Is that one a bit taller at the heel or is it just the perspective? 
I got a chance to play with Karring's Martell blade w/ western Dave handle last weekend and WOW what a knife... Perhaps the best all-rounder I've ever used. Normally I wouldn't think twice about lusting after a Keller Wa over a western, but your western design is really elegant and unique. I have never seen a handle that fits a wide range of different hand sizes /shapes so well. 

I think that the only sensible thing to do is but one of each... I've still got too many projects in the queue that need payed off, but after last weekend your knives are very high on the next list.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, you're too kind. 


@Justin, the heel height is the same as the westerns, the profile is identical actually. Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Really clean knife, very nice.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Tim


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice! I love maple and its good to see a wa handle that comes girthy.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 15, 2012)

This is *SOLD!*

Thanks


----------



## tk59 (Jan 15, 2012)

Your profile is getting a sexier, Dave. Very nice looking blade!


----------



## echerub (Jan 15, 2012)

By end of 2012 I'm gonna have to put an order in for one of your wa-handled gyutos, Dave


----------



## Paco.McGraw (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll lets yall know what I think of it in a week or two. 

Sam


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Sam!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, I just saw this Wa-handled version, I love it Dave. We need MOAR!!!!


----------

